# hypercalcemia-caused IBS & FM - i need a cure!



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I have non-parathyroid hypercalcemia, which causes my pain, tiredness, fogginess, GERD, constipation, dehydration, etc.I get mouth sores, genital sores & bouts of bleeding & much more. (similar to what cancer patients get - except my condition has been chronic since childhood)I need a cure for my hypercalcemia, so that my cruel cruel internal calcium particles should go where they're supposed to go - NOT where they're NOT supposed to go.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mally,I wish I could help you! Perhaps someone will see your post and be able to steer you in the right direction.Can't the Doc's figure out how to control this in you? I guess I don't understand it too well. Good luck to you------the pain must be awful.Sincerely,Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Mally. Your hypercalcemia sounds horrible.







I'm reluctant to chime in her as I am 100% certain you know more about your condition and what effects than me. So sure I'd put my life savings on the line for the bet (mind you, that's not saying much!!). What has your doctor suggested? Is there a medication that will sort of dissolve or break up the calcium particles (if that is what's needed?)? Is there a patient support group near you, or an online support/self-help group like this one? I hope you find some relief soon!Best wishes,


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Nah, y'see I'm an anomaly (always was). I might as well be a Martian.I even get bleeding emanating from an irregular area (the front rather than only the middle - if you get my drift).My latest experience: Though I faxed the gyno yesterday (she wasn't in) & phoned a few times today, nobody got back to me. As if they care. I've discovered that most of this world are hypocrites with double-speak.My main purpose in posting periodically about hypercalcemia, is because everyone blindly follows what their doctors tell them, like zombies.I'm attempting to make people aware that the medical world HAS NOT BOTHERED TO TAKE STATISTICS YET as to whether a number of fibromyalgics may ACTUALLY be hypercalcemic (and *therefore* fibromyalgia stems from the hypercalcemia. And you better believe, I already tried telling my doctor, and also Novartis 1,000,000 times, and also an internet doctor. I tried emailing Dr. St.Amand a number of times about why Aredia hasn't been tested for fibromyalgia. NO DICE. (par for the course...


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Mally, there are drugs for hypercalcemia dear.What is going on and why aren't you on them?Pls. post back.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Admflo, if you're talking about Aredia, I already faxed my primary-care doctor asking if there's any pill that's as effective as Aredia in helping hypercalcemia.Thus far, I didn't receive a response to my fax. I believe Aredia injections are very expensive & don't know if I can afford it.Maybe you can advise me? My serum calcium is close to 10 (and 10.4 upon treadmill exercise) while my PTH is 18. In such an instance, do you know whether Aredia injections can permanently help me?ALSO: Do you know WHY statistics aren't being gathered regarding the percentage of IBS-fibromyalgics who might (or might not) have hypercalcemia?After all, Dr. Bennett HAS mentioned about a defective calcium-pump mechanism vis-a-vis fibromyalgics. Therefore, isn't it remiss of FM researchers not to also take statistics regarding possible hypercalcemia IN EVEN A SMALL SUBGROUP OF FM'ers?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I responded to one of your other posts because I got a little confused. You stated your calcium (blood level) was 9.8 or 10. That is a normal range. The PTH test on a treadmill? I'm not sure I recall what that is. I would think there should be some studies on that as calcium is a criticalfactor in homeostasis.


----------

